# Achat iPad : pas de réduction adhérent FNAC



## Jippi (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Suite à une tentative d'achat d'iPad mini chez Fnac en voulant bénéficier de l'offre 10 en bon d'achat par tranche de 100 d'achat, je me suis rendu compte que l'iPad ne bénéficie pas de cette offre.
Il ne bénéficie même pas de l'offre adhérent -5% sur les produits Hi-Tech.

Il n'y a donc pas d'avantage à acheter chez eux plus que chez Apple.

Quelqu'un a t'il une astuce pour avoir une réduction ?

Merci.


----------



## Lauange (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour 

A part le refurb, pas de promo chez apple. En ce moment, tu a un ODR de 50  pour une galaxy tab 2 10 pouces.


----------



## KevZqn (26 Novembre 2012)

Mais fallait acheter au moment du black Friday !

10% sur l'iPad !


----------



## Jippi (26 Novembre 2012)

Pas sur le mini qui m'intéresse


----------



## i am clara (26 Novembre 2012)

Salut,

Hier soir un article de consomac indiquait que l'offre 10 &#8364; pour 100&#8364; à la fnac marchait avec l'ipad mini mais après essai, niet ! 

Donc j'ai cherché et finalement j'ai trouvé mon bonheur chez boulanger !

 Alors pour les intéressés : il y a 10 ou 20 euros de reduc chez boulanger ( site ), même sur l'ipad mini ! Celà dépends du modèle : 10 &#8364; à partir de 300 &#8364; et 20 &#8364; à partir de 500 &#8364; et retrait en magasin possible voir recommandé pour l'avoir au plus vite ! 

Moi j'en ai profité pour l'achat de mon ipad mini 3G, 32 Go ! :love:

Au moment de l'achat, il suffit de rentrer le code : BLG-NOEL !












C'est la meilleur réduc trouvé actuellement, même si c'est peu, c&#8217;est toujours ca ! 

Bonne soirée et bon achats ! 

Cordialement

I am clara


----------

